# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Parrainer une petite créole de 3 mois

## Zoomtropical

Bonjour les amis des animaux, 







 Nouvelle prise en charge en urgence de cette jolie princesse qui recherche donc un parrain ou une marraine.

  L'association ne pouvait se résoudre à dire non.... son  histoire a de quoi faire bien rire et on vous la partage.
 Après quelques petits soins chez le veto, hier, l'un de nos bénévole va donc à la clinique chercher Pamela pour la déposer chez la présidente et là stupeur ... mais c'est qui ce bébé ??!! 
Ce n est pas notre Pamela....🙄 Puce vérifiée, oui elle s'appelle bien Pamela... mais qu'est ce qu'il se passe là ?!
 Ce matin donc appel à la clinique, NOTRE PAMELA nous attend bien là  comme vous pouvez le voir sur la 2eme photo OUF mais qui est de cette  petite puce ?
Nous n'allons pas la laisser repartir comme  cela....allez on la garde ! Mais on va remettre les puces d  identification en ordre. On va également lui faire inspecter l'énorme boule qu'elle a sur son dos. 


*ASSOCIATION:* Créole's & Co
*N° Téléphone:*  0661717694
*MAIL:* creolesandco@gmail.com


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, plusieurs solutions soffrent à vous:
➡️ un petit like sur la page Facebook de " Créole's & Co "
 ➡️ devenir bénévole métropole (FA / pré-visite / covoiturage / Fret ...)
 ➡️ parrainage (déductible des impôts + news)
 ➡️ dons (même 1 c'est énorme) / dons physiques (vieux draps, tapis, colliers, produits vétérinaires ...)
 ➡️ ou tout simplement en parler autour de vous.


 Merci à tous de votre aide 😘😘

----------

